# 3 pack stylus CHEAP on Amazon



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I just received these today and I'm plenty happy with how they work. When I bought them they were $1.37 for the 3 pack. Now they are down to 91 cents! They take a couple weeks to arrive because they come from Hong Kong. Oh yeah, and the price INCLUDES shipping!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you. My husband has wanted one. This was perfect.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Today they are $1.45.  Still a good deal.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

The price must switch. I got mine today for 91 cents.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks.  I just ordered a pack too.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

They are at $1.00 flat today; just ordered a pack.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

These arrived today. They are really swift!


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> These arrived today. They are really swift!


How are you liking them, Jane? We've got seven of this kind around the house now, and I just adore them. They have a slightly more pen-like feel to them (weight/heft/diameter) than the cheaper ones I've tried, and the pen clips don't break off as easily as some.


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I only have the set of 3, and already I am stressing about losing them. They have such a soft, smooth touch. 

What is all the velcro for that came with the set?


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Jane917 said:


> These arrived today. They are really swift!


I just ordered these yesterday. I have never used a stylus, I have never owned a touch thingy anything so this will be new. I want to do crossword puzzles on my Fire and I think these will make it easier. Glad to hear they are good quality. I didn't know which one to get. On the pictures they all look the same. Can't wait to get them.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jane917 said:


> I only have the set of 3, and already I am stressing about losing them. They have such a soft, smooth touch.
> 
> What is all the velcro for that came with the set?


It's a cable tie, for wrapping/organizing cables. I have a bunch of them already, they're very useful in general. I hate tangled cables, especially when you have half a dozen things plugged into a surge protector, or a bunch of cables in a drawer. I actually keep a roll of Velcro-branded ones on hand all the time, so I haven't tried the ones that came with the styluses.

But I know about stressing over losing the styluses. I keep eyeballing the ten pack. LOL Already I am at the point where there's one in each major room, one in my purse, and now one in the day bag I use to carry the Kindle, phone, and a couple of other things just around the house! I'm working on how to attach one to my Coyl Cushion too.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Funny you should mention the ten-pack... I just ordered it. With all the touch screen gadgets and winter coming up, I think they will be very useful.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Funny you should mention the ten-pack... I just ordered it. With all the touch screen gadgets and winter coming up, I think they will be very useful.


If I could just get a ten pack of the purple...  We have the three pack Jane posted, plus the four pack of pink & purple (2 each). Of them all, I like the purple best.

(The pink is truly a shocking pink. It's a good choice if you need one you aren't going to lose in a purse, or one you'll spot from across the room.)

For the record, they work well on the Touch too, not just on the Fire or iDevices.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

I had ordered the 3 pack on the OP way back in Sept for the son's tablet.  Liked them so much I have ordered another pack ($1.80 more or less?) at the begining of the month.  Got them yesterday.  That is a total of 4 stylists for me   Hopefully I can keep track of at least one of them!

(maybe I should go order more?)


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I've had a shipped notice since Dec 10 and still don't have them. I have a delivery estimate of Jan 4th - Jan 23rd. I don't know how the shipped them but I think they must be walking them here.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Stuff coming out of Hong Kong can take anywhere from two tweaks to two months in my experience. Better to pay the little bit extra for the stuff sent directly from Amazon.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Stuff coming out of Hong Kong can take anywhere from two tweaks to two months in my experience. Better to pay the little bit extra for the stuff sent directly from Amazon.


I'll remember that the next time. I'm glad I'm not in a hurry to get them.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Went and looked up my order on my Amazon acct.

Ordered on Oct. 27th.  Est. delivery date 12/21 to 1/10.  Received 12/19.  Paid 97 cents, free shipping.  Not bad at all.  And I remember the Sept. order arriving much faster.  Of course I already had one set and wasn't in a hurry to get the 2nd set, just wanted back ups because I know I will misplace them.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Some dummy just paid $7.85 for a 3-pack.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Some dummy just paid $7.85 for a 3-pack.


Thanks, Jeff. A number of us in this thread have already recommended these. And unlike the cheap ones, ours arrived in a timely manner. Might want to rethink the name calling, even though I know it was unintentional and probably aimed at yourself. 

(And I don't think you'll regret buying them, they work extremely well and seem to hold up for a good long time--at least, the sets I have have been great.)


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

VictoriaP said:


> Might want to rethink the name calling, even though I know it was unintentional and probably aimed at yourself.


Name calling? I was referring to myself.


----------



## PinkKindle (Sep 10, 2009)

Jeff said:


> Some dummy just paid $7.85 for a 3-pack.


I ordered this set too -- I prefer to order my stuff sent directly from Amazon. And even with the free 2-day Prime, mine came overnight. I don't think you're a dummy -- in my opinion paying the little bit higher price and NOT having to wait 2 months was definitely the smart thing to do!   Oh, and the colors are prettier too!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I ordered three see of these because in Australia they sell for something like $30  a pack. And I already lost one from my original order. They are excellent. Not sure about the velcro though, it seems a bit random.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Please forgive me, everyone. When I read through the thread I failed to realize that the picture links, which some of you posted, were to a different 3 pack than the one posted by OP. My overall impression was that I'd just spent almost eight dollars for a one dollar product. Without realizing that it might offend anyone I posted, calling myself a dummy.



Pushka said:


> Not sure about the velcro though, it seems a bit random.


The company probably just wants to introduce a relatively unknown, very handy product to potential buyers.

I recently started using those Velcro cable ties on my server rack. Before my wife discovered them, I used nylon wire ties that had to be cut off with dikes when a cable was rerouted.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kathy said:


> I've had a shipped notice since Dec 10 and still don't have them. I have a delivery estimate of Jan 4th - Jan 23rd. I don't know how the shipped them but I think they must be walking them here.


Me, too....

Betay


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The velcro strip is a bit random. . .it's a cable tie and not really related to the fact of the stylii at all. . ..

I got the 3 pack Jeff linked to almost as soon as the Fire came. . . I think I paid $6.99. . .they work great, though a little short -- someone with large hands might find them uncomfortable and prefer a longer barrel.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I picked up the 3 pack and have no regrets!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I have the same Jeff has too. I needed them fast so I picked those on Prime shipping. Never having had any stylees  , I can't compare to anything. They work fantastic for me though.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

I dropped one of the cheap styli on the floor and the tip came out.  A tiny drop of super glue and it is better than new.  I can hardly complain at 33 cents a piece.  

I ended up ordering 3 more sets of the cheapies.  I have purchased android/ereaders for the grandkids and they will lose the styli in a heartbeat so I figure it isn't worth me buying the nicer, more expensive sets.  I don't mind the wait for these.  Now, had my Fire taken 3 weeks to deliver I would have had a fit.  

I must confess.    I am the one who will lose the styli and need plenty around me.  LOL


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I think those cheap ones might make some good backups to have around the house. Now that I have some to use already, these don't have to come in a hurry. If they go like pens go in the house, they will start playing hide and seek with me soon.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I went back to Amazon and ordered 3 for 5.79 that will get here by Saturday. I wanted to give a couple as gifts. I'll need extras so not a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Got mine today and love them. Thank you Prime.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

Already lost 2     Gave one to a co-worker who has a Fire.  Think I left the other one in my locker at work with my pens.  Good thing I have more at home.  Think I might just need to get a 3rd order.  They might just make it here before I lose the last back up one.  Don't need expensive ones, I will lose them faster then they will wear out.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

They are $0.85 today.  For that price I don't care if they take a couple of months to get here


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

VictoriaP said:


> If I could just get a ten pack of the purple...  We have the three pack Jane posted, plus the four pack of pink & purple (2 each). Of them all, I like the purple best.
> 
> (The pink is truly a shocking pink. It's a good choice if you need one you aren't going to lose in a purse, or one you'll spot from across the room.)
> 
> ...


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Matthew W. Grant said:


> What is the material on the bottom that actually touches the screen? I coouldn't tell from the pictures. I/m assuming it is some kind of soft plastic like those old tablet PC styluses.


I feels like an eraser, but not hard if that makes sense. It is rubber but very flexible.


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

The tip is a hollow-rubbery type material.  Not really sure if it is rubber or plastic.  Some of the reviews say it sticks as you use it but I think they may have been pressing to hard.  With a light touch it just glides over the screen.


----------



## overtheedge (Nov 16, 2011)

I know these are for the fire (glass screen?) but will they work for the touch kindle screen as well? I don't want to scratch the screen..


----------



## Beatriz (Feb 22, 2011)

teri said:


> I just received these today and I'm plenty happy with how they work. When I bought them they were $1.37 for the 3 pack. Now they are down to 91 cents! They take a couple weeks to arrive because they come from Hong Kong. Oh yeah, and the price INCLUDES shipping!
> 
> 
> I'm going to order them. They look good. Thanks


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I ordered some for 85 cents.  . I have the cosmos, but I like to have a few more around. Stuff always disappears around here like pens. I think my cat is hording them in a pile somewhere.


----------

